# Is it really worth all this effort?????



## mary1208 (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG - i've been reading all these posts for hours and it seems more complicated with each one I read.  My DH and I just bought a timeshare with Orange lake - yes, we were suckers like many of you were - and after doing our research (after the fact but w/in our 10 cancellation time frame), I'm wondering if it's just a huge hassle that I don't have time for.  People are saying that you have to "learn the system". Ug.... I'm too old and too busy for this .............. please be honest - is this worth it???

Thanks!Mary


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2007)

mary1208 said:


> OMG - i've been reading all these posts for hours and it seems more complicated with each one I read.  My DH and I just bought a timeshare with Orange lake - yes, we were suckers like many of you were - and after doing our research (after the fact but w/in our 10 cancellation time frame), I'm wondering if it's just a huge hassle that I don't have time for.  People are saying that you have to "learn the system". Ug.... I'm too old and too busy for this .............. please be honest - is this worth it???
> 
> Thanks!Mary



Timesharing is not for everyone.  If you don't understand exactly what you own, and how to use it, you won't get the most out of it, and you probably won't enjoy it.  Right now you might just be feeling overwhelmed by all the new info.?  If I were you I would rescind immediately, and do your homework, and take your time, before you buy (and buy resale!)    

In general, to make timesharing really work for you, it helps if you are a big time planner, can commit to a vacation at least a year out, and you enjoy the details of trip planning.  To a lot of owners, (ME!) the planning is half the fun!  If you don't think that's you, maybe renting would be the best for you, because you don't have to deal with all the little details of reserving and exchanging.

Either way - rescind, hang around TUG, learn more about timesharing, and then you'll be able to make a decison you're happy with.  

Be SURE  you follow the directions for rescinding to the letter!  Very important!

Good luck!


----------



## acesneights (Mar 1, 2007)

Rescind.

If you don't want to learn the system, just rent timeshares. You can get pretty good deals on TUG.

If you decide to buy later, learn the system first, then buy resale.

Stan


----------



## mary1208 (Mar 1, 2007)

denise - thank you!  you confirmed for me that this is the right place!  we think we did good with the orlando location, week 9, and the pts system.  It's just sooooo confusing! my friend at work suggested, as you said, that once you start calling to plan your next vaca, you learn more about "the system".  i love the challenge of finding the next great vaca spot - just don't have enuf time!  haha!  this will be fun!
thanks!
Mary


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2007)

*It's Like A Real Life Board Game.*




mary1208 said:


> is this worth it?


Sure, it's worth it.  

I think of the whole timeshare scene as being like a semi-complicated board game, except with real people going to real places instead of little game tokens moving from space to space on a game board, and (more important) with real dollars instead of Monopoly money. 

And in between timeshare vacations, there's the vicarious enjoyment of timeshares I get via Internet from places like TUG. 

If you think you can stand it, you can click here for my complete timeshare history (so far), which isn't really all that complicated. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mary1208 (Mar 1, 2007)

Alan - "away we go" - that's what I feel like is happening to us.......... i'm happy with the location, week, price and the points we're getting - just getting used to how to use them to our advantage.   That's where the experience of you wonderful folks come in!  I hope it's not too confusing - I'm a computer analyst by trade so I like a challenge - but not toooooo much of one when it comes to planning vacations.  I'm hoping this option will be cheaper for us in the long run.
mary


----------



## JudyS (Mar 1, 2007)

I love timesharing, and have gotten great resorts very, very inexpensively.  However, I think getting involved with exchanging is probably only worth it if you can use several weeks of timeshare a year.

Owning to use can be worth it even if you use just one week of timeshare a year.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2007)

mary1208 said:


> i'm happy with the location, week, price and the points we're getting



If you bought from the developer, you probably paid a lot more than you would on the resale mkt. - sometimes twice as much or more!    Even if you are feeling better about timesharing in general, I still think you should rescind, learn more about timesharing, and then buy resale.  If you post what you paid here and exactly what you bought, someone can tell you what it would cost resale.  RESCIND! 

Just to get an idea how cheap resale can be - check out the TS ads on ebay.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2007)

Your situation is very common for someone first getting involved in timesharing.  

I must stress that very often people in your situation find that the original purchase, which they thought was so ideal, turns out to not fit themselves so well.

It's like tasting chocolate for the first time - you can't imagine anything tasting better and your hooked on that first experience.  But after  you learn more about chocolate you find other chocolate options that you wind up enjoying even more.

So I concur with the advice to rescind.  Take your time and get to know about the options available to you.  At first it will seem overwhelming, but if you stick with it for several months - reading messages, looking at the advice pagees, and asking questions - it will start to sort itself out in your mind.  You'll then start to figure out which options will work best for you.  And then when/if you do decide to buy, you'll buy knowing you're making a fully informed choice.

Don't worry about letting go of that unit you like so much right now.  If it truly is the best for you, it'll still be available later.  And you can probably pick it up resale then for less than half of what you paid.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 2, 2007)

Rescind immediately...you will waste many thousands if you do not....


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 2, 2007)

Planning our various trips is a hobby for me and almost as much fun as taking them. It is a stress reliever to look for just the right arrangements.

We vacation better with timeshares than we ever could without. We started small and it was a long time before I discovered TUG and learned all the finer points of maximizing my opportunities. But even in the beginning when I knew nothing, I still had fun with it.

It's like anything else new. If you jump in and start reading posts here, it's like a foreign language. Over time, though, it becomes pretty straight forward. There is a great group of folks here always willing to help. 

Rescind, read up, and if you decide it's for you, find a nice resale property that will give your family pleasure.

Sheila


----------



## grest (Mar 2, 2007)

I remember being confused like that, and overwhelmed about all I needed to learn if I was going to make timeshare work for me...You don't need to do it all at once.  Just take the time to absorb it and see if it fits you.  I'm glad I did.  You'll find that one size does not fit all, and this may not work for you at all.  But, to answer your question about its worth, oh yes, it has been worth it for us, very much so.  And the helpful friendly people here have been instrumental in that process.
Welcome!
Connie


----------



## Keitht (Mar 2, 2007)

Timeshare ownership can be great, but as others have already said, it isn't right for everyone.  Whether it is right for you or not only you can decide.
What everybody will be agreed on is that if you purchased through OL direct, i.e. through the developer, you have paid more than you need to.  Rescind immediately, keep copies of everything and note dates and times of any communications.
If after further consideration you think t/s is for you there are lots of people on this site who can point you towards ways of buying the same thing at a fraction of the developer cost.


----------



## Gemini2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Rescind...rescind...rescind... quickly!

Wish we had known about TUG years ago when we over-bought ($$$).  As a new TUG member, I can tell you that this TUG site is a breath of fresh air .... honest, helpful members that can offer you tons of experience and advice. 

Watch as your dollar gets you much further with re-sale timeshare purchases (and ...some at great bargains right here on TUG!).  As you can see, with all these posted advice/tips ... you have little to lose by rescinding, and yet much to gain.   Good Luck!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 2, 2007)

Mary,

Congrats for finding the world of timeshare vacationing!  It is wonderful.  Even more kudos to you for finding this group in time to rescind.  As many others have already suggested, since you have time to do so, you really should reconsider your purchase and rescind it ASAP.  I am one who believes strongly in buying on the resale market and not from the developer.  That is especially the case for Orlando - any time of the year except "maybe" Christmas week (and even that can be of questionable value).

Orlando is one of the easiest trades in the timeshare world.  You can also rent there pretty much anytime you want to go, for about what your MF's would cost in a year.  In not owning there, you can also sample and experience many different resorts throughout the area.  There are a lot of very nice TS resorts in and around Orlando/Kissimmee.

Best wishes to you as your continue to learn and evaluate the purchase you've made.

Yvonne


----------



## elaine (Mar 2, 2007)

*1st CANCEL IN WRITING--then read TUG--enjoy*

I would rent a TS from a tugger (there are plenty in Orlando) for the 1st year and then see what you really want.  Orlando can be had (Even week 9) for cheap on resale and you can see what you want.  MAny of us tuggers have a similar disease and should be checked into TS anonymous---but MOST who own TS use or trade and put only an hours or so a year into traveling planning. We have 4 TS, 3 we use the same fixed week every year--we bought to use and enjoy them and they are VERY cost effective--and I don't need to read/post on tug to pay my maint. fee and have great weeks there.

BUt for us crazy tuggers---IT is EXACTLY like a board game--from buying on EBAY to getting that fabulous exchange---to just going to your home resort.  
I have 1 TS that is strictly a trader---being on the HUNT is lots of fun-----also trading "up" either getting a bigger unit or better place than your trader is lots of fun.

And for those who don't want to make it a hobby--there are points, which are up-front like for like exchanges--but WAIT---what about the 60 day roulette wheel--double or nothing--wait and see if you can snag your week with 1/2 the points--or come up bust.
I am WAY to addicted to TS and TUG--but it is a fun ride (and I had made some great tugger friends who share my sickness!!) Elaine


----------



## ladycody (Mar 2, 2007)

> Is it really worth all this effort?????


Yup!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2007)

*Whoops -- I Did It Again.*




mary1208 said:


> (after the fact but w/in our 10 cancellation time frame)


In my usual too-hasty way, I caught "after the fact" in your original message but skipped right over "w/in our 10 cancellation time frame" -- my bad. 

Even so, playing the timeshare real-life board game is still worth it.  But if you can get out of your full-freight timeshare purchase while the rescission window is still open, then after a while -- no rush -- you surely can find the equivalent of what you (almost) bought for _much_ less on the resale market, possibly even excactly the same thing "used" as what you bought "new," but for a fraction of the full-freight price. 

See, as a practical matter, there is no difference in the timeshare biz between "new" & "used" -- by the time you show up & check in, your brand-new timeshare condo villa has already been occupied by some of your fellow timeshare owners at that resort, not to mention all the other people who stayed in your unit via rental or exchange.  Put another way, _all_ timeshares are "used" by the time you actually get there, so why pay big bux to the timeshare company for a timeshare represented as "new" when as a practical matter it's no such thing? 

Click here for another TUG rant on the subject of resale & full-freight timeshares. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wandering gnome (Mar 2, 2007)

*ebay comparisons*

Mary,

If you are unsure of rescinding, run an ebay advance search to check out what Orange Lake has recently sold for resale.  There are also other sites such as Redweek.com.


----------



## geekette (Mar 2, 2007)

Totally worth it.  No regrets, but plenty of great memories.


----------



## mary1208 (Mar 2, 2007)

Alright!  You've all convinced me!  I"m going to rescind but continuing looking and reading up.  I like the idea of timesharing - i want to start taking more vacations and this seems like the ideal and most cost effective way of doing it.  Thanks for all your great advice and comments.  I'm looking forward to chatting more as I do my research!
Mary


----------



## JohnnyO (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats on your decision to save yourself thousands of dollars. And welcome to timesharing.  You are already ahead of the game by not buying (if you recind properly and in time) from the developer and finding TUG.  Take your time...no rush.  You have learned a bunch already and the rest will be fun.  You will also learn more about what you want out of your vacation experience.



mary1208 said:


> Alright!  You've all convinced me!  I"m going to rescind but continuing looking and reading up.  I like the idea of timesharing - i want to start taking more vacations and this seems like the ideal and most cost effective way of doing it.  Thanks for all your great advice and comments.  I'm looking forward to chatting more as I do my research!
> Mary


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Mary,

I think you've seen already what a helpful bunch the Tuggers are.

After you rescind, please come back and learn enough to feel comfortable in your purchase.

While it seems like tons of stuff here, much is arcane, like good restaurants in Kona Hawaii, etc. Do some searches on your resort name and read that stuff first.

And you are welcome as a guest, but consider joining us as a member.

With each new voice, we all gain strength.

Welcome!!!

John Faeth


----------



## stonebroke (Mar 3, 2007)

*Good Question - Is it Worth it?*

I read alot of the Posts on Tug and have for probably 5 years or more (six months before I bought).  It does take effort and time.  However,  I just was reading another post this morning on another topic and the poster said there are two kinds of timeshare owners.

Those who take the time and effort to learn to use the system or those who the system uses.

Timesharing isn't for everybody and neither is TUG but that is why most of us spend time here.


----------



## BGRed (Mar 3, 2007)

mary1208 said:


> Alright!  You've all convinced me!  I"m going to rescind but continuing looking and reading up.  I like the idea of timesharing - i want to start taking more vacations and this seems like the ideal and most cost effective way of doing it.  Thanks for all your great advice and comments.  I'm looking forward to chatting more as I do my research!
> Mary



Mary,
we bought from the developer in Branson and thought that we were being careful about the representations and fine print. On the 8 hour drive home, my wife was rereading everything that we had signed only to discover that one of the key representations did not make it into the contract...even after we had discussed it several times with the agent. Within our 5 day recision window, I did a little research on the company and discovered that they actually had pending litigation with the state of missouri. I also discovered TUG during that research and received some very candid advice, including someone willing to spend an hour on the phone with me (he had bought at the same place and was happy with his purchase).

We did rescind and I now I read TUG every few days to try to learn more about what we should be looking for in a timeshare property if we were ever to jump back in.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mary-
Make sure you follow the directions for rescinding exactly and then send the letter certified, return receipt. 

Take a month or two to read lots of posts here; make sure to read the stickies on how to buy/sell. You will probably be pleasantly shocked at how much you can save by buying exactly the same property resale. By finding Tug and rescinding, instead of  you'll be :whoopie: ! Seriously, even if you ultimately decide to buy the property that you rescind on, you will save thousands of dollars.

We are new to the whole timesharing thing ourselves, but once we took a vacation in one we were hooked. It is such a convenient way to vacation, esp. if you travel as a family. Even just as a couple, having a kitchen and the extra space truly puts the "vacation" in the vacation. It can be anywhere from a little effort to a full time hobby, depending on how much advantage you want to learn to take of the system.


----------



## mary1208 (Mar 3, 2007)

You guys are AWESOME!  I feel sooo welcome here - a first for many of the groups I've joined over the years on the internet.

I've rescinded the contract - sent a letter by express mail with delivery confirmation, guarenteed delivery by 3:00 pm Tuesday and also faxed the letter directly to the salesman today.  Our last day of the 10 days is next Tuesday.  Anything else I should do?

While we liked the unit we had agreed to purchase and think Orlando is a good place to buy - both for the trading value and the location for a great family vacation - we know we paid more than we should have and agreed that searching for other places might reveal a spot we like better.

Looking forward to chatting more with all you great folks as I continue my research - I'm so happy to have found TUG!!!

Mary


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mary-

You deserve a pat on the back for all the money you just saved. Your next best step is to spend $15 and join TUG. Joining will give you access to the review section.

Many people don't rec. buying in Orlando because of the great number of timeshares. If you are buying it to use most of the time that may not make a difference to you. If you are buying primarily for trading that is something to consider. Anyway, looking at the many resort reviews will help you decide if that property will be your best purchase and then you can begin your resale hunting.

Good luck!


----------



## mary1208 (Mar 3, 2007)

m61376 said:


> Mary-
> Your next best step is to spend $15 and join TUG. Joining will give you access to the review section.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I just joined - here I go!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 3, 2007)

mary1208 said:


> m61376 said:
> 
> 
> > Mary-
> ...


----------



## middleoforchid (Mar 4, 2007)

*The Timeshare Bug*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> mary1208 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Mary, now a word of caution is in order, lest you become "infected":
> ...


----------



## m61376 (Mar 4, 2007)

Steve-

Wow- you're so right- it really is a contagious infection- once you're exposed, it is difficult for your system to resist the infection and the likelihood is it will become chronic. I have managed not to have a flare-up (yet) but, as you can tell by virtue of the fact that it is early Sunday morning and my house is quiet, yet I am awake and reading here, my resistance is withering....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2007)

I still wouldn't buy a week in Orlando.  Orlando is the easiest possible trade, with nearly 100 different resorts coming up on our searches and always adding more.  The trading power for Orlando is not going to be there; it is not as your salesperson told you. 

I met a woman who tried to get into Hawaii with her Orange Lake week.  She tried for years and finally got a unit.  She asked me what my experiences were.  I told her we have traded into Orlando for two weeks each year, all in Gold Crown resorts, with our summer Colorado weeks through RCI.  She was shocked.  Her next question was how much we paid for our weeks.  When I told her we bought two weeks from the HOA for $2,500, she could not believe what she paid for her Orange Lake week.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 4, 2007)

*orlando*

Timesharing is so worth it - but I find I spend lots of time planning - but as someone said (I think Denise) that's half the fun.

One note on Orlando - we have special season (Christmas wk) at a Marriott in Orlando.  I have been able to get great trades with that wk - last year Grande Ocean in Summer, this year Marriott Ko'Olina in mid June.  The first year we used it & loved the property.

I agree - most other Orlando weeks may not be good traders.


----------



## happymum (Mar 4, 2007)

Steve - Very funny and OH SO true!


----------



## susieq (Mar 4, 2007)

Mary,

Timesharing is *SO* worth it ~~ and *SO* infectious!! Have a great time reading about and planning your next great adventure!! After all, planning is half the fun!! :whoopie: 

Sue


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 4, 2007)

Before you buy, join TUG.  

The review section will save you lots of money.  

Some Gold Crowns are not really that gold and some red weeks are pink.  The review section will tell you about the area, which will make a big difference. Fairfield Flagstaff is a GC, not because of the resort (although nice) but because of the area (PERFECT).  

If you have only stayed at Orange Lake, maybe you should rent a few timeshares, so you can get an idea of what you want.  Check out the threads on buying, selling and renting, specifically what you want in a timeshare. 

Also take into consideration, what you want for future years.  Orange Lake is a Gold Crown w/mixed reviews.   How does it trade? I dont own there so I dont know. Ask lots of questions.


----------



## Summit1231 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mary,

You have been very courageous in your recision decision. There are many internal forces that put pressure to go through with a transaction, although it may not have been based upon complete information. 

Now you can absorb much information that will provide you the larger picture. Timesharing can be quite effective at a modest cost if you have a little time to spend absorbing the materials on this and other forums. 

Just be patient and read, read, read. You will know when the right opportunity appears. You can have years of great vacations at the destinations you desire for a reasonable costs. 

Bob


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 5, 2007)

Mary;

As many have noted, if it can be used to your benefit, timesharing is so worth it.  You made the right decision to rescind within the time period as it provides you with the time to learn more about timesharing.  Any deals that were offered will more than likely remain on the table as the salesperson would not pass up the opportunity to close the sale.  If you don't to go at the same time to the same place where the unit that you actually stay doesn't have a special value to you (i.e. overlooking a lake, etc), you may be better off buying resale. On resale, some resorts will charge you an additional fee to join their points system (a point many of us here disagree with - OLCC and Summer Bay fit this description), the total cost will still be thousands of dollars less than buying a unit directly from the developer.  Take 6 months, learn the ins and outs of timeshares.  Pretend that you own a timeshare and compare it to your normal vacation modes.  If you decide to buy, you are now a educated buyer.  This is always a good thing.


----------



## cbaur88 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi all I am in a similar situation to Mary, I am on the fence about committing to buying a timeshare and understanding it all. However my question I came up with reading all the posts has to do with learning the system. When some of you mention "Learn the system" do you mean the general learning or options that come with timesharing? Points, banking points, etc... Or do you mean learning the system as in how to work around stuff and get better deals for your buck etc......? 




acesneights said:


> Rescind.
> 
> If you don't want to learn the system, just rent timeshares. You can get pretty good deals on TUG.
> 
> ...


----------



## m61376 (Mar 6, 2007)

cbaur88 said:


> Hi all I am in a similar situation to Mary, I am on the fence about committing to buying a timeshare and understanding it all. However my question I came up with reading all the posts has to do with learning the system. When some of you mention "Learn the system" do you mean the general learning or options that come with timesharing? Points, banking points, etc... Or do you mean learning the system as in how to work around stuff and get better deals for your buck etc......?



Both- before buying, take the time to learn about the different properties and different systems. There are many different timeshares, at all price points, with varying amenities. What constitutes an "ideal" vacation for me may be different for you. Our pocketbooks may be different and our lifestyles may differ. Larger units, better locations, etc. all have a price tag. Learn the salient features of each and decide if you want to buy into one of the larger hotel chains (such as Marriott, Hyatt, Starwood, or DVC, etc.), which will be higher price-wise, or one of the larger point systems (WM, FF, Bluegreen, Sunterra, etc.). Join Tug and look at the property reviews so you will get an idea of the quality and amenities of the different resorts.

Once you decide where and what you want to buy, look for the advice on how to buy at a good resale price.

After you purchase, then there is learning about trading and how to get the most out of your purchase. The more you know...the more there is to learn about. The great thing is there are many people here willing to share their expertise.


----------



## ladycody (Mar 6, 2007)

What's being referred to is learning how your _particular _TS works when you buy one...and preferably getting a good grip prior to buying so that you know that what you're getting will work for you.  Each resort or system (like WM or FF) has it's own rules, methods, and tricks for regular booking and exchanging...etc.  To get the _best_ use and flexibility out of whatever you wind up buying...you'll want to learn all the in's and out's of the ownership you purchase.  

I honestly believe that most TS owners are happy...if not down right addicted to ...their ownerships _provided_ they've bought something that fits their needs and they've learned to use it.  Even if you bought something as small as a DVD player...if you dont read the instructions and never get it working...you're going to be upset at even that small amount of wasted money...so just make sure you're willing to "read the directions" and learn how to use whatever you choose to buy.  If you do...you're bound to be thrilled with what you've got. :whoopie:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2007)

*There's Learning The System, & Then REALLY Learning The System.*




cbaur88 said:


> Hi all I am in a similar situation to Mary, I am on the fence about committing to buying a timeshare and understanding it all. However my question I came up with reading all the posts has to do with learning the system. When some of you mention "Learn the system" do you mean the general learning or options that come with timesharing? Points, banking points, etc... Or do you mean learning the system as in how to work around stuff and get better deals for your buck etc......?


There is no doubt in my mind that some of the sharper TUG folks know the system in & out & forward & back so well that they can vacation any time they want at the choicest locations in the very most spacious & luxurious accommodations, & come home with at least double the money they started out with.  Hats off to them. 

Some of us others started out small & will never get beyond medium in what we know about timeshares & in how we use whatever it is that we know -- not that there's anything wrong with that, either. 

In our case, the big breakthrough was catching on -- in a sudden flash of revelation back in 2002 -- that "new" & "used" are _mox nix_ when it comes to timeshares.  And therefore in view of the _mox nixness_ of new & used timeshares, there is no sense whatever in paying big bux for "new" timeshares (because when you think of it you realize none of'm are actually _new_ by the time somebody shows up & checks in) when you can get virtually or literally the same thing for nickels or dimes on the full-freight dollar. 

All the rest is details & people's personal-preference wrinkles & variations -- 1- or 2- or 3-bedroom, fixed week or floating weeks, exchanging timeshares or simply vacationing at your own timeshare, points or weeks, RCI or I-I, seashore or inland, ski resorts or theme parks, foreign or domestic, Las Vegas casinos or Branson shows, FairField or SunTerra, & so on & so forth right on down the line. 

Our own family timeshare experience makes sense in a semi-oddball kind of way.  But when we took that initial plunge in 2002, it was with no possible way of imagining it would develop into what it is now.  We simply began with our realization that "new" & "used" are _mox nix_ & proceeded 1 step at a time from there, relying heavily on _The Wisdom Of TUG_ & making sure our baloney detectors were fully charged & operational every time we listened to a timeshare sales pitch.  

Gluttons for punishment can click here to read the whole story, spelled out in excruciating detail. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cbaur88 (Mar 6, 2007)

That's where this whole process sometimes looses me, (the cost of fee's vs. staying at a resort hotel also get me but another time another forum). I am for the most part am a planner and I do enjoy planning the vacation out and have almost just as much fun planning as actually enjoying the vacation so I am right there with most. However I don't want this to be a game or a competition. I don't want to have to worry if I made the right move or did I get a good deal. Or if I knew more I could have gotten better by working the system. I am not very good at finagling a deal or working a system. Sometimes I feel like it's a competition between me and the system. I want to simply know what and where I am getting each year and not feel like I missed out cause I am not trying. It seems everyone trying to get one up on things. I also want to be able to exchange here and there for other locations and see the world more. If this is all I want is timesharing for me I ask myself and tug as well. If people are in tuned that much and have that much time to see what's constintly out there, that's great but I don't have the time and research to always see what's out there. I've been looking into Hyatt in Key West, I am getting a handle on how they work, I've seen the locations of their other resorts all in nice places to visit and I have the option to trade into II.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2007)

*Keeping It Simple.*




cbaur88 said:


> I don't want to have to worry if I made the right move or did I get a good deal. Or if I knew more I could have gotten better by working the system.


As long as I get a good deal, it bothers me not at all if other folks out there, smarter than I am (& you know who you are), get better deals than I get. 

We're not that hard to please, The Chief Of Staff & I.  Give us luxury timeshare accommodations for roughly Motel 6 & Super 8 prices & we're content.  For the rest, we use eBay & PriceLine & HotWire & Craig's List & I don't know what-all.  Somehow it all works out. 

The essential conceptual breakthrough for those concerned about not overpaying for timeshares is breathtakingly simple... 

*Buy Resale.  Save Thousands.* ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## Neesie (Mar 8, 2007)

Good luck, Mary.  It can be overwhelming, although I'm sure the sales people made it sound easy as pie.  We took several tours and used my FIL's timeshare before we bought one of our own.  Even then we made the big mistake of buying from a developer, just like the majority of TUGGers first TS purchase.  

If you like planning vacations and being adventurous...then continue on your quest.  I know several people that HATE the planning, therefore they rent all-inclusives and never leave the property or go on cruises and only leave on pre-arranged "tours".   Fine for them, but not for me.  To each his own.


----------



## Mel (Mar 11, 2007)

Mary,

If you liked what you saw at Orange Lake, and you still want that as your home resort (despite all the warnings about owner in Orland), you should be able to find a high-season 2BR unit for under $5,000.  If you want points, your would then convert your resale unit to Global Point - This will cost you somewhere from $3,000 to $6,000.  This depends on whether they realize you are not the original owner.  These numbers will get you a unit in most area, but not River Island, which only just opened.  If you convert to points, it won't matter anyway, as points are points.

We own at Orange Lake, and have been happy with our trades within the RCI weeks program, and will not convert.  If you are likely to return there during the same week on a regular basis (every other year, for instance), that is what you should purchase, because you will then avoid the whole exchange process, and the fees involved.  If you will only return once every 5 years, you are probably better off owning somewhere else.  As everyone else has said, do your homework - not just reseach about resorts, but figure out what you want out of your timeshare.  Different ownerships work better for different people, there is no "best" solution to fit everybody.

Once you have a list of 10-15 places you might like to travel, an idea of timeframe, an idea of what roadblocks you might have (need to travel only during school vacations, for instance), and what quality of units you will want, then ask for more specific advice.  Be prepared to read everybody's differing opinions, but once you've been here a while, you'll have a sense of who else has a similar profile to your own.


----------



## mocat (Mar 14, 2007)

*Is it worth it?*

The answer to that question is probably different for all of us.  It depends on how you use what you got and what your expectations are.  My wife and I took in a timeshare presentation from a developer last October and fortunately, got nervous and left without completing the purchase.  After finding TUG, I spent several weeks reading and researching information until we finally made a purchase on ebay, saving many thousands of dollars.  Good luck.

mocat


----------



## geekette (Mar 14, 2007)

*Fabulous Beginner Thread!*



cbaur88 said:


> That's where this whole process sometimes looses me, (the cost of fee's vs. staying at a resort hotel also get me but another time another forum). I am for the most part am a planner and I do enjoy planning the vacation out and have almost just as much fun planning as actually enjoying the vacation so I am right there with most. However I don't want this to be a game or a competition. I don't want to have to worry if I made the right move or did I get a good deal. Or if I knew more I could have gotten better by working the system. I am not very good at finagling a deal or working a system. Sometimes I feel like it's a competition between me and the system. I want to simply know what and where I am getting each year and not feel like I missed out cause I am not trying. It seems everyone trying to get one up on things. I also want to be able to exchange here and there for other locations and see the world more. If this is all I want is timesharing for me I ask myself and tug as well. If people are in tuned that much and have that much time to see what's constintly out there, that's great but I don't have the time and research to always see what's out there. I've been looking into Hyatt in Key West, I am getting a handle on how they work, I've seen the locations of their other resorts all in nice places to visit and I have the option to trade into II.



What you are observing is different people with different life situations and different goals.  all fine.  Yes, some are always looking for the angles, some take everything at face value.  Be who you are and you will do just fine.  you don't need to make a career out of it, just make sure you know the ins and outs before you purchase, if you decide to do so.  People here can tell you if $X for Week Y at Resort Z is a good deal.  

It sounds like you want a fixed week with flexibility to trade sometimes?  I'm not at all familiar with the Hyatt system, but given that it is high end, I think you want to be sure that in trading it, you can get High End back out.  There may be times you'd be fine with a 2* because it's the best you can do for a specific time in a specific region.  If you don't want to do that as a trade, would you be ok paying cash that year?

Find out about reservation fees, or if you can rent it to a friend and put the reservation in their name free or for fee.  Find out what your deadline is for deciding to use vs trade a particular use year.  Find out what exchange companies you can use.  Is there a Hyatt-only 'exchange' and if so, is membership free, are there fees to use it, etc.  Really, doing your homework upfront will put you in good stead as an owner because most of your work will be Done.  

The Game for me is just getting vacations on the calendar.   I don't care about the most popular or most ritzy or whatnot and we've ended up places we never thought of going simply because they were available.  We are easy to please in that regard, and not quite mainstream for Tug.  We also want to see the world and little by flexible little, we're accomplishing that.

I'd suggest you think about your priorities (size, week, location, what you're going to want in the next 5 years and how your family may change in that time) and test the Keys ownership against those priorities.  It's not about what everyone else thinks you should be doing, it's about doing what's best for you and your family in your situation on your timeline.  If it makes you happy, then it's a good deal.

But make no mistake - it's addictive  :whoopie:


----------

